# Kyoto Animation Studio fire !



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-49027178

At least 26 people are dead and dozens injured after a suspected arson attack at an animation studio in Kyoto, Japan, local emergency officials have said.

Local media quoted police as saying a man broke into the Kyoto Animation Co studio on Thursday morning. Police say the suspect, a 41-year-old, sprayed petrol before igniting it.

Some people still remain unaccounted for, broadcaster NHK reported.

The suspect has been detained and was taken to hospital with injuries.

Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said the incident was "too appalling for words" and offered condolences to those affected.


----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2019)

So tragic  what a horrible thing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Very sad.......
and all the casualties....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_*Suspect in the hospital

The suspect is said to be a 41-year-old man. He should have been in the hospital and confessed to the crime. According to Japanese media, he is said to have called "Dying!" Before the act. There were also knives found. The reason for the attack on the film studios is still completely unclear. As reported by the Japanese newspaper "Asahi Shimbun", the man reportedly told a helper after the act "They ripped me off".*_


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2019)

Jesus, when I saw the title I was thinking it was just a building which caught fire, not an arson attack with dozens of casualties.  Horrible.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 19, 2019)

33 was the latest death toll I saw. I can't wait till this hateful scumbag gasps his last breaths in Miyakojima-ku. One thing I do like about Abe his administration isn't afraid of executing murderers.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 19, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/asia/kyoto-animation-fire-investigation-intl-hnk/index.html

The suspect claimed kyoto plagiarized his work, he had mental health problems and might have been posting on 5ch, an apparent manifesto was found on there (unconfirmed if its the suspects or a troll) but mentioned kyoto ripped off his novel and he wanted revenge.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 19, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/asia/kyoto-animation-fire-investigation-intl-hnk/index.html
> 
> The suspect claimed kyoto plagiarized his work, he had mental health problems and might have been posting on 5ch, an apparent manifesto was found on there (unconfirmed if its the suspects or a troll) but mentioned kyoto ripped off his novel and he wanted revenge.


That's unfortunate. He will still be hung though.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Jesus, when I saw the title I was thinking it was just a building which caught fire, not an arson attack with dozens of casualties.  Horrible.


It's such a crazy and sad thing to happen, especially in Japan.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 19, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> It's such a crazy and sad thing to happen, especially in Japan.


Actually not really. For some reason mass murders have been becoming more common here. Like honestly it's becoming almost once a year. OF COURSE NOTHING to this extent. A few years ago we had the Sagamihara massacre as you all know.  I'm starting to worry about the future and safety of Japan with these recent massacres. Especially as the Olympics will be so soon. I wonder if that will cause even more crime?


----------



## thehawksfuckingdead7 (Jul 19, 2019)

Some people on discord sent a link about this horrible incident, I was surprised and horrified of the number of casualties.


----------

